# Adobe Audition 2.0



## BigDaddyBro (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute, kann mir von Euch einer weiterhelfen 
Ich mache Rapmusik und arbeite mit dem Programm Adobe Audition 2.0 , habe mir ein gutes Mikrofon und ein gutes Audiointerface gekauft.
Ich habe mir schon einige Dinge zeigen lassen, doch mein Problem ist jetzt ,
wie bekomme ich die best mögliche Qualität durch Mastern hin ? 
Ein Freund sagte ich müsse meine Musik mastern und er sprach von Compressoren und anderen Tools.
Bitte kann mir einer weiter helfen , ich möchte das beste Resoltat haben damit sich meine Investition auch wirklich gelohnt hat.
Danke im voraus


----------



## chmee (26. Oktober 2007)

Nun, Equipment ist eine Sache, Software benutzen und kennen die Andere.

Hier im Unterordner sind schon einige Threads zum Thema Mastern und dickmachen.
zB
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...-software/262021-brauche-tipps-und-hilfe.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...nd-qualitaet-eines-heimstudios-verbessen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...-software/209493-mastering-von-aufnahmen.html

mfg chmee


----------

